# Aliens.vs.Predator.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG



## T-hug (Feb 12, 2010)

RAR Count: 67 x 100 
Filename: swag-avsp 
Origin/source: PAL / RegionFree


----------



## Cermage (Feb 12, 2010)

zomgah. wish i didn't sell my 360 now. 

guess i'll wait for the pc ver though, the repacks always end up being smaller.


----------



## War (Feb 12, 2010)

Probably gonna skip this. I haven't checked the reviews, but apparently they're a bit mixed. Also, it seems like this game is really multi-player focused, which not only do I not care for, but I also can't partake in since I've been banned!


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 12, 2010)

Multi-Language Love FTW!

Though, I'm banned, so right now, this would be pretty useless...but meh, guess I'm still going for it...


----------



## ganons (Feb 12, 2010)

when is retail due?


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 12, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> when is retail due?


Around February 18/19. So one week to early.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2010)

Gamefaqs says 16th Stateside and 19th in Europe.

I will find a better NFO later, I will also skip the releases post as there was only a bad looking car game.


Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ? Ì¦?Ì¦ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????????????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ?
???ÂÂee'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÌ?????????????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????
???ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂ ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????????? ?ÂÂ? ????
? ???????? ??????????????????ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ???¦ÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ??? ??
ÂÂ????????????????????????ÂÂÂÂ???¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?? Ì???¦ ??????????????
Ì????????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ???¦Ì¦? ?????ÂÂÂÂ ??????????¦
????????? ? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????¦ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ????????¦ÂÂÂÂ Ì????????
Ì??????¦ Ì¦Ì???ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÌ???¦ÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂ?????????¦ÂÂSWAG!
ÂÂ???????? ???¦ÂÂ????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?? ???¦ÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂÌ??? ???¦ÂÂ??????????
ÂÂ ?????????ÂÂ? ??????ÂÂ???? ??¦Ì??? ?Ì???????????¦?Ì???Ì?????ÂÂ???¦???????????
ÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ???Ì??? ???¦???????????????¦???¦???ÂÂ ????Ì??????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????????????ÂÂ? Ì??? Ì???Ì???¦ÂÂÂÂ???????Ì???Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ ?
?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ???????????????ÂÂ?Ì???¦ ???????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ???¦??? ?ÂÂ ?? ????¦ ???
ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂÌ???¦ Ì?????¦ÂÂ Ì????ÂÂ ? Ì???Ì?????ÂÂÂÂ Ì????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????¦Ì? ????ÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ????¦ÂÂÂÂ? ???¦??????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? Ì?????? ?¦????ÂÂ Ì????¦ÂÂÌ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?Ì???Ì??????????????? ??
ÂÂ?????? ??????????????¦? ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????? ????¦ÂÂÂÂ???????¦???ÂÂ ????????????¦
?ÂÂ???¦Ì??????????????Ì¦Ì?????¦ÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ??ÂÂ???????? ????????
ÂÂÂÂ????????????????ÂÂÂÂ??????? ? Ì???????????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ?ÂÂ????????? ???¦
ÂÂ ???????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???????????ÂÂ????ÂÂ?????????????????????????????????????????? ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Alien vs Predator (UK)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ??? ???ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??? ???ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??? Ì?¦ Ì?¦Ì¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂ platform ....... XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì¦Ì?¦ Ì?¦ ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÌ?¦ Ì?¦Ì¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂ release date ... 12-02-2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì¦Ì?¦ Ì?¦ÂÂ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ ??¦ Ì?¦ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂfilenames ...... swag-avsp.r**ÂÂÂÂ ? Ì?¦ Ì??ÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ origin/source .. PAL / RegionFreeÂÂ ? ??? ????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂformat ......... .isoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????¦?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlanguage ....... EN DE FR iT ESÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????Ì????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ?????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì?????¦
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ?????¦ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÌ?????¦
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????Ì¦?????????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xRel.to die !ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?????????Ì¦???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì??????? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Stupid Tradergrps & Siteops Die !ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ You know who you are...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhttp://uk.xbox360.ign.com/objects/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì??????? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ?????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 143/14322168.htmlÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì????? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ? ?? ??¦????????????? no class - only style ?????????????Ì?? ?? ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ? ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ? ? ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
```


----------



## ganons (Feb 12, 2010)

gonna download demo soon


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nice early release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'll play this while waiting for my pc hunter edition to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 12, 2010)

I won't be trying out the mp either unless it has system link.  Looking forward to the 3 campaigns though!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.co-optimus.com/game/1316/XBox_3...s_Predator.html

4 online and 4 via system link.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 12, 2010)

And I hate you all for once.
I'm actually buying this one legit off Steam on Tuesday. Knowing people are playing this already enrages me.

But then again I remember almost all of you are banned and the MP is the meat and potatoes of the game, so I slightly feel better now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----
Edit: Oh, and FAST the four player online and system link/lan is only for the coop Survival Mode. The main multiplayer has up to 18 and is online only.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 12, 2010)

Get it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Single player now and multi player later on pc or single player now and single player again on pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's what I'm doing, got pc version on order, but can't wait, need to play now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 12, 2010)

No way, I can't possibly imagine controlling the alien on a controller efficiently. And if it's not done well then it makes me weep.
Edit: ...okay fine. I'm only touching the Marine one though!

*Edit again: ...and now I beat the campaign. I have no self control whatsoever. BRING ON STEAM MULTI!


----------



## ganons (Feb 13, 2010)

so hows the game?


----------



## quepaso (Feb 14, 2010)

I only played the Marine campaign so far and its a turd.  Really awful.  I have plenty of hdd space on my usb hdd, so i wont delete it yet and try out the predator/alien campaigns as well, but so far, its not worth a blank if you are burning.


----------



## martin88 (Feb 14, 2010)

quepaso said:
			
		

> I only played the Marine campaign so far and its a turd.  Really awful.  I have plenty of hdd space on my usb hdd, so i wont delete it yet and try out the predator/alien campaigns as well, but so far, its not worth a blank if you are burning.


I tried it as well and I must say I agree with you.

The control is pretty stiff and the gameplay is clunky and uninspiring.

I don't recommend this.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 14, 2010)

The game was mostly meant for fans of the actual franchises, and in that regard I love it. I don't regret preordering it at all. The AvP games have *always* been primarily about multiplayer. You don't play this for the single player.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> The game was mostly meant for fans of the actual franchises, and in that regard I love it. I don't regret preordering it at all. The AvP games have *always* been primarily about multiplayer. You don't play this for the single player.



This

Haven't preordered anything yet

Ill wait a little longer to see how good the MP is, then ill guess ill get it off Steam


----------



## ganons (Feb 14, 2010)

might pass this up then


----------



## godsakes (Feb 15, 2010)

watched my friends play the 1st level of the marine & alien - seems very average on first impressions, so so graphics, poor story telling but great atmosphere when playing marines (very tense and on edge)


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 15, 2010)

godsakes said:
			
		

> watched my friends play the *1st level* of the marine & alien - seems very average on first impressions, so so graphics, *poor story telling* but great atmosphere when playing marines (very tense and on edge)


lol.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 15, 2010)

the marine campaigns have always been the poorest of the 3 in terms of how fun it is.


----------

